# Guess the Years Contest ***WIN A FREE ANTIQUE PURITAN BOOK***



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ethan's Bookshelf Age Guessing Contest*

No Purchase Necessary.



20 books on the top shelf (one book has two titles in it).









It’s pretty simple, really. Make a guess as to how many years are represented by the books on the shelf in total. These are not necessarily my oldest books, but my favorite set of books.
Rules:




(1) Each person gets *ONE* guess
(2) Each number will only count once. For instance, if someone guesses 550 years, and a day later someone else guesses 550 years, the second person’s guess will not count. It is up to you to make sure that your guess is legit and valid.
(3) The contest ends on August 24th (one week from today) at 12:00 P.M. central time.
(4) The winner will be the closest to the actual number of years represented in the books. IF there is a tie, then something is wrong because there cannot be a tie. HA! EDIT: I guess someone could be 100 years off above, and the other a hundred years the other way. If that is the case, I will add another book to the winnings, and flip for who gets which.
(5) The winner will receive a copy of a book from the grouping of my choice. Shipping will be paid for by me to anywhere in the contiguous 48 states. If you wish to participate and are overseas, and are a winner, you will be required to pay nothing in shipping either.
!!!!!



Guess away! There are some hints if you are careful enough by looking at the books closely. I will do my best to update post #2 with the guesses.

In Christ,

Ethan J. Beckler


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 17, 2011)

If I understand correctly, you are asking for the sum of the age of all the books, so if each were 1 year, then 19 years would be the total?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If I understand correctly, you are asking for the sum of the age of all the books, so if each were 1 year, then 19 years would be the total?



Or would the right answer be 20, with the "Two title" book counting twice?


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

exactly. so if all books were 500 years old, the answer would be 10,000 years!!!!

(no, that is not a hint)

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

right. THere are 20 books. So you are right, the answer would be 20 in that case.



*LIST OF GUESSES
25
666
1,337
2,300
2,427
3,872
4,321
4,444
4,750
4,937
5,000
5,100
5,225
5,250
5,500
5,600
5,700
5,723
5,750
5,751
5,752
5,801
5,999
6,000
6,022
6,111
6,120
6,283
6,290
6,500
6,666
6,789
6,823
7,000
7,650
8,000
8,165
8,220
10,285
12,350
15,000


$1




*


----------



## EKSB SDG (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Chris for your question! The header says "20 books on the top shelf (one book has two titles in it)." But I only see 19 books there.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay. I can't tell that one has two titles. Just guessing on the bindings I'll take an average and say 5,000.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

Back in the day, they would often bind two books into one binding. I have one in there that has two books in one binding, with two different printed by dates in it. SO the total are 19 bound "books", but 20 titles.

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

*The seventh one from the right has two titles in it.*


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is the age of the book by the printing or when the book was written if these are not first editions?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2011)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Back in the day, they would often bind two books into one binding. I have one in there that has two books in one binding, with two different printed by dates in it. SO the total are 19 bound "books", but 20 titles.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------
> 
> The seventh one from the right has two titles in it.



Hold it... are you looking for the original printing date, or the date of the present binding? I sent a guess to you by PM that assumes one of these but your rules arent' clear.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

*the age of the book is by when the publication date is. So, if the book was published in 1776, but was rebound in 2009, the date of the book is 1776, even if it is a 5th edition. *


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 17, 2011)

12,350


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2011)

Based on the original dates, then, I'd guess 6111 for the total of 20.


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 17, 2011)

By Printing I will guess 5750 years.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 17, 2011)

nasa30 said:


> By Printing I will guess 5750 years.



Ha! That was actually going to be my guess as well! So I'll go with 5700.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 17, 2011)

6,290


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 17, 2011)

7,650


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 17, 2011)

8220


----------



## Skyler (Aug 17, 2011)

6,022.


----------



## sastark (Aug 17, 2011)

$1


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 17, 2011)

5723


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm just watching to know who's going to make it to the "Showcase Showdown," and if you are within 100 (but not over) do you get both?

(Seth, you beat me to it)


----------



## KMK (Aug 17, 2011)

666


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 17, 2011)

5,500


----------



## nwink (Aug 17, 2011)

5225


----------



## sastark (Aug 17, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I'm just watching to know who's going to make it to the "Showcase Showdown," and if you are within 100 (but not over) do you get both?
> 
> (Seth, you beat me to it)



[video=youtube;BMCFRElyaCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMCFRElyaCc[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Aug 17, 2011)

4750


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

by the way, I have no idea what the answer is. I am going to tally the dates next week.


----------



## J Miles (Aug 17, 2011)

5,600


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 17, 2011)

5751


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2011)

6000


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 17, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## Rufus (Aug 17, 2011)

25
[video=youtube;nX6N2tgLmaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX6N2tgLmaQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 17, 2011)

Some people have trouble with estimating amounts 

[video=youtube;cKKHSAE1gIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKKHSAE1gIs[/video]


----------



## fishingpipe (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll go a bit low with 4937.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 17, 2011)

Why was 6 scared of 7? Because 7-8-9

6789


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2011)

4321 years


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2011)

6666


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 17, 2011)

5250


----------



## PaulCLawton (Aug 17, 2011)

8165


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 18, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 18, 2011)

its still going, although I am sure all of you are hoping no one else guesses to raise your opportunity to win. although, maybe there is no suspense because it was all predestined to begin with.....


----------



## Skyler (Aug 18, 2011)

Suspense has to do with the subjective certainty of an outcome, not the objective certainty.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 18, 2011)

:writesthatdownforfuturereference:


----------



## LeeD (Aug 18, 2011)

4,444


----------



## PointingToChrist (Aug 18, 2011)

8,000


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 18, 2011)

6500


----------



## Servant4Christ (Aug 18, 2011)

2,427


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 18, 2011)

6120


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 19, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## NB3K (Aug 19, 2011)

7001


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 19, 2011)

GOOD GUESSES EVERYONE!!!


----------



## 3dawgnight (Aug 20, 2011)

4257


----------



## EKSB SDG (Aug 20, 2011)

7000


----------



## athanatos (Aug 20, 2011)

My guess: 5801

Because someone took 6666 before me


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2011)

athanatos said:


> Because someone took 6666 before me


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 22, 2011)

6283


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 23, 2011)

5100 years...


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Aug 23, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> nasa30 said:
> 
> 
> > By Printing I will guess 5750 years.
> ...





LawrenceU said:


> 5751



I think I'll go with... 5752. 

This makes me think of the price is right!-then I scrolled down and saw someone posted a vid. Ha!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 23, 2011)

One more day!


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, one more day! Get your votes in~


----------



## DAVIDMC (Aug 23, 2011)

I will go with 2300 years !!


----------



## black_rose (Aug 23, 2011)

1337?  My guess seems awfully... low now... @[email protected]


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 23, 2011)

15,000


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 23, 2011)

black_rose said:


> 1337?  My guess seems awfully... low now... @[email protected]



Assuming you are using gamer/internet slang, you deserve to win. My number got pwned X_X


----------



## Gord (Aug 23, 2011)

3872


----------



## athanatos (Aug 23, 2011)

black_rose said:


> 1337?  My guess seems awfully... low now... @[email protected]


Lol. You win, even if you didn't win.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 24, 2011)

4 hours left.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 24, 2011)

5,999


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Aug 24, 2011)

10,285


----------



## Andres (Aug 24, 2011)

6823


----------



## athanatos (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it ... over? O_O


----------



## athanatos (Aug 24, 2011)

Not that I wanna be a pooper, and maybe this is just a good idea for future reference, but ... the rule could be like The Price is Right when people guess the same number. Whomever was closer _without going over_ wins. That way two different winnings don't need to be given, nor an arbitrary or random decision.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 24, 2011)

sure thing! next time I will do that. I do like two people having the same chance to win! (although, its all predestined anyway....)


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 24, 2011)

That would be creating rules after the start of play...not very nice at all...


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 24, 2011)

OKAY! Here we go!

First book is 179 years old!







---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




Romans922 said:


> That would be creating rules after the start of play...not very nice at all...



I said that I would do that NEXT time....

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

Book #2 is 195 years old!






---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Next one is 380 years old!!!






---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

next one is exactly 200 years old!






---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

The next is (one of) my first edition of Justification by Faith by John Owen

334 years old!

(by the way, I am going from left to right, in the picture of all the books)







---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

next is my only book by Jonathan Edwards....

168 years old!






---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

Next is my other copy of Justification by Faith by Owen. This one is in the original binding and in pretty much mint condition.

334 years old again!






---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

Next is Indwelling Sin by Owen....first edition.

343 years old!!






---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

This is my favorite book that I own, Elisha Coles "Practical Discourse on the Sovereignty of God"

285 years old!







---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Here's the next one! The paper in this one feels like a brand new t-shirt....

248 years!






---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

This next one is an oldie!

333 years old!






---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

Here is John Owen's book on Communion with God

241 years old! (this one predates the U.S. by 6 years)






---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------












Next is Sanctification of the Lord's Day....

223 years old!








Here is half of the book that has "two" titles in it. The first book is

199 years old!!!






---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

the other title in it is a year older, at exactly 200 years old!







---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

Five more left! This title is 

205 years old. This is a most excellent book!







---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

Here's a wonderful book by Isaac Watts....I have a tough time reading this one. 

274 years old!






---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

This is a wonderful book. I purchased it from New Zealand, from a book dealer there. The bad thing is that in the middle of the book, it is missing around 40 pages or so, and is not complete. The dealer insisted they knew nothing about it so they let me pick a book out for nothing, at the same value as the one I bought, getting to keep both.

323 years old






---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

The best book, hands down, on the Doctrine of Regeneration.

211 years old







---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

The next book there was a discrepancy when I purchased it.


You can see why. According to the dealer I bought it from, they stated it was from 1672. However, when I received it, I found this to be incorrect. Do you see what I see? There is a space missing where there should be another "C" representing 100 years, and thus, 1772. I contacted the dealer and he flatly refused to reduce the price. He stated that the book is from 1672, even though if you hold the book up to the light, you can clearly see the "C" that was either erased from the date, or, was taken off using some sort of acid.

He said that he would do a return, but I would have to pay shipping and a 15% restocking fee. Since it came from England and was a larger book, it would have cost me half the price in shipping it back, compared to what I paid, so I just decided to keep it and not give the dealer any of my business again.


239 years!


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 24, 2011)

fishingpipe said:


> I'll go a bit low with 4937.



This man seems to be the winner (in my opinion). Did the total come to 4,941 or am I off?


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Aug 24, 2011)

there are 20 books total, totaling 5,114 years.




> About reaganmarsh
> Biography
> Pastor's kid turned Pastor! Kara and I have been married since October 2010 we have one son. We've been privileged to serve in Gospel ministry since 1998 for Christ our King. My passion is to glorify God by leading and equipping the local church in the work of progressive discipleship and evangelism in a Biblical, Christ-centered manner. I have just been called to pastor Beacon Baptist Church in Albany, GA (started there 5/1/11).
> Interests
> ...




---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




reaganmarsh said:


> 5100 years...



*reaganmarsh! You are the winner!!!!*


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm wrong....sad...still not that close to 6,290.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya...I overshot by almost double.

I saw a 4,000+ year gap with the higher guesses, and the guesses between 2,000 and 7,000 were getting a bit crowded. So I split the gap and hoped I would get lucky, since if it did go that high, my odds of winning would quadruple.

....clearly I didn't get lucky.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 24, 2011)

"William The Baptist" said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > nasa30 said:
> ...





I was actually closer though, so


----------



## extolHIM (Aug 24, 2011)

Darn it, I missed the deadline! Stinks being a procrastinator!


----------

